# Legality of keeping Native Fishes in Ontario



## arapaimag

I was confused by a recent thread that was recently closed.

It seemed to indicate that it was legal to keep native fish in Ontario. However I was told at a fish club meeting that It was only possible to keep native fish with a special permit (baitfish included). So I looked on the internet and found this answer to an inquiry to the ministry.

Here is email info on the gentleman's request to find out the:

Legality of keeping native fish in Ontario

I sent our Ministry Of Natural Resources an email a few weeks back to get some information cleared up. I was getting mixed info from a lot of different private sources so figured I best get it right from "THE MAN". Here was their reply.

QUOTE
Hello Sir:

Thank you for your enquiry.

Native fish can only be kept under a scientific collector's
Authorization permit when needed for education purposes. Information
about the application process to obtain a permit is available from your
local MNR office.

The Guelph district office phone number is 519-826-4955 while the phone
number for the Aurora District office is 905-713-7400. You may also
reach either office by calling the toll free number below and requesting
a transfer.

nric web reader - lr
*******************************************
Natural Resources Information Centre
PO Box 7000
Peterborough, ON K9J 8M5
1-800-667-1940
Fax: 705-755-1677
[email protected]
http://themnrstore.mnr.gov.on.ca

it's on North American Native Fishes Association

The thread can be seen at http://forum.nanfa.org/index.php?showtopic=4662&st=0&p=36619&#entry36619


----------



## arapaimag

Since I did not post a photo of some of my fish I thought I better now.


----------



## fishman2

It will depend on who responds from the ministry.

I would ask if they could quote the specific portions of the legistlation they are using to make this judgement.

At a recent presentation on native fish it was highlighted that some conflicting pieces of legistlation exist.

The keeping of native fish is in fact not illegal, but the transport is.
(this information is from a recent presentation, the presenter is a Lawyer who has spoken to several people at the MNR for clarification)

The exception are bait fish as listed on the MNR web site.

Any Fish you wish to catch and keep, which are not listed, require a research permit.(a group is doing just that for a native Killifish this summer, they are using it for educational purposes also)

If you are interested in collecting fish in Ontario I would recommend attending a local Club meeting like Durham, several native collectors are members and you may be able to join in on a collecting trip.(2 members have applied for a special permit for the collection of the earlier mentioned Killies)

Or attend the CAOAC Convention

hope this info is of assistance


----------



## arapaimag

fishman2 said:


> It will depend on who responds from the ministry.
> 
> I would ask if they could quote the specific portions of the legistlation they are using to make this judgement.
> 
> At a recent presentation on native fish it was highlighted that some conflicting pieces of legistlation exist.
> 
> The keeping of native fish is in fact not illegal, but the transport is.
> (this information is from a recent presentation, the presenter is a Lawyer who has spoken to several people at the MNR for clarification)
> 
> The exception are bait fish as listed on the MNR web site.
> 
> Any Fish you wish to catch and keep, which are not listed, require a research permit.(a group is doing just that for a native Killifish this summer, they are using it for educational purposes also)
> 
> If you are interested in collecting fish in Ontario I would recommend attending a local Club meeting like Durham, several native collectors are members and you may be able to join in on a collecting trip.(2 members have applied for a special permit for the collection of the earlier mentioned Killies)
> 
> Or attend the CAOAC Convention
> 
> hope this info is of assistance


Thanks for the info. The conflicting government info does not help.

I noticed this on one of their sites:http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/2ColumnSubPage/STEL02_165361.html

Anglers with a valid fishing licence may capture their own bait for personal use as follows:

BAIT LIMIT NOTES
Baitfish	120
Includes those caught and or purchased. See list of permitted baitfish species.	
Only resident anglers may capture baitfish, using the methods outlined below.

One baitfish trap no more than 51 cm (20 in.) long and 31 cm (12.2 in.) wide can be used day or night. Bait-fish traps must be clearly marked with the name of the user.

One dip-net no more than 183 cm (6 ft.) on each side if square, or 183 cm (6 ft.) across if circular, during daylight hours only (after sunrise and before sunset).

Dip-nets and baitfish traps may not be used in Algonquin Park.

I also noticed this so I think I will stick to tropical fish:

Conservation Officers

Conservation Officers have powers of inspection, arrest, search and seizure under the various statutes they enforce, including the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Act and the Fisheries Act. When carrying out their duties Conservation Officers may do the following:

Stop and inspect a vehicle, boat or aircraft
Ask questions relevant to the inspection
Enter onto private property in the discharge of their duties 
Inspect buildings or other places
Search with a warrant
Search without a warrant in circumstances requiring immediate action Require the assistance of persons to complete an inspection of coolers and containers 
Seize items related to an offence
Arrest anyone the Conservation Officer believes has committed, is committing, or is about to commit an offence.

Police Officers appointed under the Police Services Act, RCMP Officers, National Wildlife Officers, National Park Wardens and Conservation Officers of all border states and provinces are designated Conservation Officers in Ontario.

The Fish and Wildlife Conservation Act is the main provincial law regulating fishing. Fishing licences are issued under this act.
The penalties for fisheries-related offences can be up to $1,000,000 or three years imprisonment, or both, depending on the Act and the severity of the offence.


----------



## Ciddian

I always wondered about that baitfish thing. There is a shop I go to for worms for my fish and newt and they have a whole lot of different 'baitfish' there.


----------



## Tropicana

Very nice Arapaimas, i recently watched a video on the amazon where they live and it shows alot about them. 9ft total length and 300kg. Huge haha its good to know you have the requirements for them though. amazing thing about them is they can breath air like a betta.


----------

